# crappie gender identification.



## Huntinbull

I have been wondering how to tell the difference between a male crappie and a female. Unless they are leaking eggs or wearing a dress, I just can't tell. And with the social climate the way it is......sometimes the dress isn't even a good indicator.


----------



## zipperneck52

yous lift em up , turn em over and looks betwixt the little fins.
Seriously, unless they're spawning [size] I don't know of anyone who Could tell other than a biology type person.


----------



## fishinnick

If they are spawning the males will often get really dark. Other than that idk.


----------



## foundationfisher

fishinnick said:


> If they are spawning the males will often get really dark. Other than that idk.


i've noticed this where i fish. i've caught fish that were almost completly black. i think they were white crappies, but i didn't count spines. black or white, it doesen't make any difference to me. thet both fry up a nice golden brown.


----------



## nicklesman

Correct the black crappie males will be very dark and the black females will have more white to them while the white male will have black around the head and the females will be lighter will try to get some pics for you
Adam


----------



## nicklesman

top is a black male
2nd down is a black female
3rd down is a white male
bottom is a white female


----------



## Huntinbull

Thanks for all the great replies! Anyone now care to enlighten me about counting spines to tell species? I didn't realize how much I didn't know, until I realized how much I didn't know!


----------



## MLAROSA

I had no idea about counting spines either. Judging the pictures blacks have 7 spines and whites have 5?


----------



## huntindoggie22

Black crappie either have 7 or 8 and white crappie have a maximum of six.


----------



## Jigging Jim

Thank You for the Fish ID


----------



## nicklesman

Also notice whites have vertical stripes where blacks have specs
_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Intimidator

You guys are correct about the spines, vertical bars, splotches, and White male crappies turning dark during the spawn! 
The only fool-proof way of telling between White Crappie and Black Crappie are the number of dorsal spines.

Most of the time a White Crappie also has a longer body which make the dorsal spines appear to be closer to the tail than the Black Crappie. Black Crappie have bigger "shoulders" since they are more compact, they also like cleaner and clearer water than Whites. 
Man, now I'm getting Hungrey!


----------



## JimmyZ

In the spring it's easy telling which is female/male. Even if they aren't leaking eggs or squirting, the females usually aren't as dark and have bulging bellies. In the fall/winter I have absoulutly no idea how to tell the difference.

Counting the dorsel spines is a sure way to tell white/black. But once u catch both regularly u can tell the difference as soon as you see them.


----------



## chaunc

I've been a crappie fisherman for quite a few years and i personally dont know anyone that can tell the male from the female a month after the spawn is over.  Just cant see the diffrence without opening them up. And anyway, they all taste the same. Can understand wanting to throw the girls back during the spawn but after then, makes no diffrence. Eat em all. Also telling the white crappie from the black is very easy if you take a minute to REALLY look at the fish. Dont have to count spines to tell the diffrence until they get over 3lbs. Then the verticle bars are harder to see or they lose them completely. The specks will always look like someone threw some paint on them. This is from not just what i read, but from personal experience as well.


----------

